# Peanut-butter-Peanut-buter Chip cookies



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

1 cup butter (room temp).
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup white sugar
1 cup peanut-butter
2 eggs
2 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon soda
12 oz bag peanut-butter chips

Cream butter, brown sugar, white sugar and peanut-butter together.
Add eggs and mix well.
Sift flour and soda together then add to above.
Mix peanut-butter chips in last by hand.

Bake 350* for 12-15 minutes (don't over bake).


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank You, that is exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*??*

What kind of soda


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Baking soda.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Made these tonight......really easy and taste great!








Only changes I made were to use a very large Reeses egg chopped up fine and rolled into sugar before baking!

Great, great recipe!

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------

